# stolen super ez



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

It is a red super ez that, and it is thought to be in ft.collins area
> Stolen from the roof of my car in Estes Park
> Colorado on Sunday night 4/27/04 if you see it
> call me or e-mail me 970-586-7734 [email protected]
> I can give you identifying features of the boat...
> thanks for your help 

any help would be greatly appericated!
thanks
paul


----------

